# Tolkien Popularity



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 18, 2002)

Would you share how popular Tolkien is in YOUR contry and/or region of the planet? And in what way, since when, what are his most famous works...?


----------



## tasar (Sep 18, 2002)

Well obviously in my country(=Estonia) not so many people knew about his works until about 7 years ago when The Lord of the Rings and later Silmarillion were translated into Estonian. The Hobbit was translated already(!) in 1977 but I guess that book alone can`t be compared to the ring-story and that`s why we didn`t have the national tolkienmania in 1977 and are having it right now. There are of course many who have read the books in some other language (very often russian) and have been fans for more years than I have lived.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, I think I can speak for America when I say that *a lot* of people both know and love Tolkien - scholars of his work all the way down to Orlando Bloom fans love Tolkien whether it is for his breathtaking language and world or whether it is because he gave Orli a shot at a hot role.  

Most people are attracted to LOTR that I know, and that is primarily because of the movie. The second most famous work is the Hobbit, which many read or had read to them when they were little. In the last category falls the Sil and HOMe, etc. Most people I've come across, if they've heard of those books and hear that I've read them, give me a "you're a crazy sod" look, and the rest (making up the majority) have not heard of them.

Though also I'd like to add that in the "Big Scary Uptight World of Academia," many "intellectuals" do not like Tolkien and view his works as escapist fantasies. Of course they're missing the point and should boil their heads in acid, but there you have it. 

Does that sound right, my fellow Americans?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 19, 2002)

The Lord of the Rings (_Taru Sormusten herrasta_) has been very well known in Finland for decades; there were at least three different translated versions of the LotR (and the Hobbit) before the movie came out, and now there is at least ten.. 
Even the Silmarillion has been somewhat well-known, although there is only one or two different editions that I know of, translated ones.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm not sure if I have the total overview of his popularity in Norway, but I know that his works have had a steady base of fans for a lot of years. Myself I bought LOtR, The Hobbitt and Silmarillion some 15 - 20 yrs ago, and I know at that time there was a society for Tolkien fans at the University in Oslo (called the Amon Hên, if my memory doesn't fail me). However, after the release of the Fellowship, the interrest for Tolkiens works have increased notably. I know there are lots of people who read LOtR after having seen the movie. 
Was that about what you wanted?

Hello by the way, to Lantarion, my almost neighbour in Finland.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 20, 2002)

Thank you ALL for the interesting posts!
I was and still am curious on the topic because in my country (Bulgaria) as in many other countries, I guess, Tolkien became known after the film was released. Well, I can't even say "Tolkien" but rather - LOTR became a known name.... although many people were confused.

I personally had a very funny situation. A woman that had just bought tickets for the film "Harry Potter" was explaining to me in a very serious manner that: " You see, Harry Potter - the film has a sub-title -_The fellowship of the ring_ " - To which I laughed so much! Yet she would not be convinced until she went and saw the movie....

A couple of months before the film was released - that makes it in November 2001, on the book market was introduced FOR THE FIRST TIME the LOTR book. And a couple of months later - the Silmarillion - both translated, of course. Those who love fantasy bought them and read them. Majority of people however, as NOT being fans of this ganre, paid NO attention whatsoever to the books.... 

Thus Tolkien is still a name not widely popular here and if you ask somebody about LOTR - most people will speak about the film, not the books.

To add to my initial question:
The LOTR-book was named the book of the 20-th century - Right? So, do most people you personally know, share this opinion? Is Tolkien considered one of the best writers in your countries?


----------



## tasar (Sep 20, 2002)

Most people in Estonia know absolutely nothing about Tolkien. Then there are those who have heard about him and probably saw the movie. And then there are those lucky ones like me who have read some of his books and love them. He can`t be concidered one of the best writers because those who make these lists probably haven`t read anything by Tolkien. If I would make a little list of my own...


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 20, 2002)

Lord of the Rings (O Senhor dos Anéis) has always been popular among RPG fans and other small kinds here in Brazil. But it was only with the release of the movie that it has become a common curiosity among other people.

I'm sure it is much more popular in other countries than it is here. But the good thing is that the fanbase is growing faster than ever.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 20, 2002)

As I said, Tolkien popularity is quite high in Finland: and I think this is mostly due to the fact that people actually like it.  doh..
But seriously. I think the reason Tolkien is quite known and loved here is because it reflects the Kalevala and hereditary Finnish values and mythological circumstances that many people admire and adore. That's one of the reasons I love it.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Wow,*

Wow, there are so many people from different countries and cultures, that is so awesome!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, Popqueen62, this place is an international "city". 

Lantarion, can you advise where on the net I could find smth. about Kalevala? I have read about its influence in the works of Tolkien, as well as the tale about Beoulf. So, I want very much to read them if possible...somehow.

And speaking about Tolkien's pouplarity, I wonder which books does each one of us have and are they translated or you read them in original.
Which variant do you like better - the original or the translation?

I myself, first read the LOTR and the Hobbit and the Silmarillion translated. But I hated the translation of LOTR (this was the first book by Tolkien I had ever read until then). While reading, I recognized words and/or whole passages that I imagined would have been better translated, and others that needed not to have been translated at all, for they had lost the beauty of the words... Things like that, which made me "crazy" to find the texts in original.
Now that I have them in English I enjoy them ........ beyond words!
How about you?


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 24, 2002)

The first copy I got hold of was a translated version of "The Lord of the Rings". Later I got a translated version of "The Hobbit". Since then, I have got some of Tolkiens work in English. I must say I prefer to read them in English, even if the the Norwegian translator has done a marvellous job. However, I know that some don't agree with me on that one.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Sep 25, 2002)

Here in the USA, Tolkien popularity is quite high. At least where I'm from.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Last posted by Lhunithiel_
> Lantarion, can you advise where on the net I could find smth. about Kalevala?


As a matter of fact, I just found an incredible site devoted to the Kalevala! It even has a section entitled Kalevala vs. Silmarillion!! I haven't checked it out myself yet, but I certainly mean to! Here it is. [Oops: sorry, ignore this: it is almost completely in Finnish.]

I also found a marvelous article in a Finnish university-published magazine which draws upon Tolkien's immense love for Finland, the Finnish language and the Kalevala. Did you know that Tolkien knew Finnish so well that he read the Kalevala in Finnish?! It was his favorite language, and apparently he says that Elias Lönnrot (the Finn who collected and compiled the Kalevala from old folklore) was his chief literary role model!  I think I'm going to cry.. 


PS: If you want to know anything about the Finnish language or anything relating to Finland, you can PM me and get first-hand answers.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the link Lantarion, but unfortunately (for ME) it is all in Finnish in this site. And it seems very much "stuffed" with information!
I guess, I shall have to find something else...in English at least.

As for Finnish language  - Well I can hardly ever learn anything. It is SO far from the languages I speak! 

Anyway, I turn back - If you wish to know anything about Bulgaria, or Bulgarian - you're always most welcome!


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 25, 2002)

Even though we are almost neighbours, I am unfortunately unable to read your exiting language. And I think noone have any doubts about Tolkien's fascination for your language and Kalevala. At least, not anymore. If you find something about it in English (or Norwegian) please let me know, OK?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 27, 2002)

*Oops!!*

Oh dear, I'm sorry. I was so excited about the site (I hadn't even seen it yet) that I didn't think it might be completely in Finnish.. Bummer! I'll try to find something in English (there must be hundreds in the internet) and post it here. Sorry again. 
Thanks Arvedui. I have no doubt that your language is equally exciting. Forgive me, I don't even know where you are from! Estonia? Denmark?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 27, 2002)

In my country (Greece) as with many other countries, the popularity of Tolkien's work was limited in some lovers of fantasy books. The great boost came of course with the film. I don't say that there weren't any fans but that they were something of an underground minority. Now, it's trendy to read Tolkien.
As for the other question, I once read the books in my native language and then bought them all in english, because of the bad work of the translators.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 28, 2002)

gate7ole, so we are neighbours! 
And it is becoming obvious that Tolkien is and has been really popular in the Engish-speaking countries and the Scandinavian nations ,for it is true about Kalevala and Beoulf legends that had influenced the mithology Tolkien created, as well as the fact that Elvish is so close to Finnish!
As for us, on the Balkan Peninsula, we have so far lived "peacefully" with the lore of the ancient Greek - Roman civilizations that had had the strongest influence on the history of this part of the world......

Gate7ole, would you _frankly_ express your opinion - which mithology you, being not a Norseman, find more interesting - our Southern Greek-Roman or that of the Northern nations?

I wonder, what Arcanjo (from Brazil  ) would answer to such a question....


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 28, 2002)

Lantarion, you must go to the west as well. Norway is my home country. I think Lhunithiliel is quite right. Scandinavians recognize a lot from their own mythology in the works of JRRT. Maybe that is why his popularity is quite outstanding in those countries. One of the most famous Tolkien fans I know about is the Queen of Denmark. I don't know is she's a member of this forum, though.


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 28, 2002)

Here in America Tolkien Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn12345 _
> *Here in America Tolkien Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


OK, Aragorn ...67891011.... This is cool! But HOW? Tell us more!
Will you?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Lantarion, you must go to the west as well. Norway is my home country. I think Lhunithiliel is quite right. Scandinavians recognize a lot from their own mythology in the works of JRRT. Maybe that is why his popularity is quite outstanding in those countries. One of the most famous Tolkien fans I know about is the Queen of Denmark. I don't know is she's a member of this forum, though. *



About 10 days I had the chance to meet some British and an American. The Brits were all from England, but the American was born in Denmark and had been living in the States for 20 years. Apat from business talks I could not help but asking them about Tolkien.
The Brits were very laconic, saying that they knew about him and his works but none of them showed any enthusiasm whatsoever! 
As for the Dane-American - he just _shocked_ me with his comment.
He said Tolkien was very popular in the early 70-ies all over the western countries because of the ......_hashish_ ! 
I was so amazed! What did hashish have to do with the Tolkien-created beautiful romantic worlds...? And he explained that at that time hashish was often consumed by large groups of people and that as this drug took them into a world of fantasy, so did Tolkien and THAT IS WHY he was so popular!
People, can it be true?!!!   
Would YOU say that this could be the reason of Tolkien poularity?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 12, 2002)

As I would answer in Finnish, _öö, ei!_. 
I won't even dignify such a proposterous proposition with an answer that other people might understand.


----------



## Rasec (Oct 12, 2002)

*Brazil*

As has Arcanjo said, here in Brazil Tolkien does not have a great popularity. I mean, it is not as great as it is in Britain, for instance. Although, after the movie was released, the quantity of fans has become bigger and bigger. Today, we have a VERY GOOD website of Tolkien fans. You can just view it, since you might not know Portuguese.
www.valinor.com.br
It also has a forum like this, and it is pretty nice as well. People don't just read LOTR, but mainly the four most important of his authority: LOTR, The Hobbit, The Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales. In Portuguese, they come to be, respectively: O Senhor dos Anéis, O Hobbit, O Silmarillion and Contos Inacabados.

That's it. I'll see you later, dudes! 
Cesar.

PS.: What the hell do people mean when they say 'America'? My knowledge in Geography tells me America is all the lands in the west, from Canada (north) to Argentina (south). If you refer to USA, please say USA or US or whatever, but do not use 'America' concerning only one country. Thank you.


----------



## Eldanor (Oct 13, 2002)

I don't see very much people from South-America here, except for arcanjo and cesarfilho... (By the way: I agree with you, "America" is not just "USA", it's a whole continent, but I think it's not your fault, so don't worry. But you'll surely help if you get used to say USA instead America) In my country (Chile), before the movie, many people had heard about Tolkien; others knew something about the books... It wasn't something 'unknown'. It was quite popular, but not very much. After the movie, of course, everybody knew what LoTR was.

When I started to look for the books, I had no problem with LoTR, the Sil was a little harder to find... but when I knew about the Appendixes (I have the "pocket" editions of LoTR, which don't include the Appendixes) I had to seek in many bookstores until I found it in ONE of them (now it's closed). I would like to have the Unfinished Tales and those "other Tolkien books", but I don't expect to find them, or they must be very expensive, like Cristopher Tolkien's books. As you can see, it's hard to get that kind of material: only LoTR is easy to find.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> People, can it be true?!!!
> Would YOU say that this could be the reason of Tolkien poularity?


Sadly Lhun, it has a strain of truth. I read somewhere that the tolkien -hype was so great in the 60's and 70's because of the hippie movement. It doesn't have to do exactly with drugs, but generally with the liberation of a specific social group. Also, I read that because of the hype, Tolkien was annoyed by this popularity that destroyed any kind of personal life and decided to leave his house for a more remote place.
But, look around you. We are in the 21th century and there are no hippies. The popularity of Tolkien's work cannot be explained by anything else than its greatness. History showed and shows the real value of Tolkien's myhtology.

As for the availability of the books, it is true that the non-english countries have some problems. E.g. in Greece the Silmarillion was first published translated in 1994 and UT in 1996. And of course the HOME series is not yet translated. One has to know english very well if he wants to expand his knowledge in the ME history. Also the Appentices of Lotr are trimmed and I had to buy the english book to read them thoroughly. Fortunately, nowadays with the Net, we don't have anymore to wait for the good will of the bookstore owner to order and bring our favorite english book. We can just order it from Amazon


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Oct 14, 2002)

> Fortunately, nowadays with the Net, we don't have anymore to wait for the good will of the bookstore owner to order and bring our favorite english book. We can just order it from Amazon


.....Or win an essay contest!


----------



## TheDarkElf (Oct 15, 2002)

I found it quite surprising to read this thread and find no English people replying. Here in England, Tolkien is huge, especially in Oxford.

I think all Britains are proud of him as well as loving his works. I'd say 99% of the population has at least heard of LOTR.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

ok all the ppl who said tolkien was popular in america, where the heck do u live?!?!?!?!?! these are some examples of ppl where i live

1. the movie stinks cuz there's no action in it
2. the books are too long to read (cuz my friend has a very low IQ)
3. is that guy's name Verdo?? (no he's frodo)
4. my friend who was doing a book report on one of tolkien's other books (something about a baker who left and was brought back by the wind) asked me "what was that guy's name who wrote LOTR?"
5. i don't read books if they have more than 200 pages
6. my friend couldn't even get past pg. 3 of HP and the SS. how could she read LOTR
7. is that, that one movie that came out last year?
8. liv is hott
9. wut the heck is that
10. hi ya'll. i'm a hick and i can't read 

anywho ........................i'm the only person i kno in my town who has read the books ..........


----------



## Hume (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not sure about your theory. I lived in LA two years ago, where I had been born, and everyone I knew knew the books.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

that seems very unlikey and unbelievable to me.  EVERYONE knew the books?!?!?!?!?! boy do i wish i lived in california ...............well on second thought, maybe i don't


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

..............but i guess since i live in a small town most ppl here don't read. and there aren't that many ppl all together


----------

